# One year old peeing in crate



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

So I know there are a ton of posts about peeing in the crate. But Penny is going to be a year old on the 17th and we still have occasional issues. She absolutely cannot go more than 5-6 hours in the crate without an accident. But sometimes she can't even make it that long. USUALLY if I'm like clockwork getting home at lunch she won't pee in there for days or weeks. But then out of nowhere she'll have an accident. And then if leave her for more than six hours she always has an accident. She's still intact and has not yet had a heat so I'm hopeful she's just not fully developed yet. Any thoughts? Maybe some sort of supplement to her diet?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No clue, perhaps anxiety. 
We have a little girl (spaniel mix, so this may not apply)...

She will run up to me, squat and pee a little. Happened almost every time I was away a little longer. Then I stopped giving her any attention, not even a look when she ran up to greet me. That did the trick. 

With the boy, I don't give him much attention but the girl behaves so cute, it's hard to ignore. 

Maybe, Penny gets l worked up inside the crate when U arrive?


----------

